# Suggestions.



## Rui Costa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Consigliatemi qualche buon titolo, magari uscito dal 2010 ad oggi. Di qualunque genere, tranne sportivo, online non mi interessa. Non sprecate messaggi coi soliti titoli appena usciti come GTA, AC ecc. perché li ho già presi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Eh ma così che ti posso dire xD dimmi che genere cerchi

cmq io ho appena finito Mass Effect 2 gli do un bel 10, se cerchi qualcosa di longevole prenditelo (30-40 ore di gioco) sullo Store costa 8 euro
di avventura prenditi la Saga Uncharted che è un capolavoro e pure Tomb Raider
Mafia 2 se hai giocato al primo su PS2 non puoi perdertelo
poi se vuoi qualcosa stealth c'è la Trilogia Hitman e l'ultimo Hitman Absolution...anche Splinter Cell Double Agent e questo nuovo sono fantastici...e Metal Gear ovviamente


----------



## Rui Costa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Eh ma così che ti posso dire xD dimmi che genere cerchi
> 
> cmq io ho appena finito Mass Effect 2 gli do un bel 10, se cerchi qualcosa di longevole prenditelo (30-40 ore di gioco) sullo Store costa 8 euro
> di avventura prenditi la Saga Uncharted che è un capolavoro e pure Tomb Raider
> ...



Tutti quelli che hai citato praticamente li ho già, ahahaha. Comunque MAFIA II l'ho appena preso, nonostante dicano che sia una delusione e che sia stato al di sotto delle aspettative. 

Comunque di genere, come ho detto, va bene tutto tranne lo sportivo, che oltre Fifa non prendo mai niente. Tecnicamente mi piacerebbe qualche open world GdR, che è da Skyrim che ne desidero uno con lo stile molto simile. Però anche altri generi non li disdegno. Di sparattutto ho Battlefield 4 e Ghost degli ultimi, quindi neanche voglio prendere altro su quello stile. Pure un freeroaming non sarebbe male. Sai quel genere di giochi che puoi comunque usare di continuo, nonostante abbia finito la storia, online a parte etc.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che hai citato praticamente li ho già, ahahaha. Comunque MAFIA II l'ho appena preso, nonostante dicano che sia una delusione e che sia stato al di sotto delle aspettative.
> 
> Comunque di genere, come ho detto, va bene tutto tranne lo sportivo, che oltre Fifa non prendo mai niente. Tecnicamente mi piacerebbe qualche open world GdR, che è da Skyrim che ne desidero uno con lo stile molto simile. Però anche altri generi non li disdegno. Di sparattutto ho Battlefield 4 e Ghost degli ultimi, quindi neanche voglio prendere altro su quello stile. Pure un freeroaming non sarebbe male. *Sai quel genere di giochi che puoi comunque usare di continuo, nonostante abbia finito la storia*, online a parte etc.



allora non so aiutarti, anzi anch'io vorrei un gioco del genere
questo Mafia 2 ti piacerà tantissimo...dicono che ha deluso perchè non è ai livelli del primo Mafia su PS2 (e te credo è stato un capolavoro)


----------



## Rui Costa (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ti dirò, credo che per quanto abbiamo avuto ottimi titoli con questa gen, il mercato sia calato molto dalla prima PSONE... Quei giochi, ad oggi, varrebbero tantissimo perché erano proprio infiniti, diciamocelo, ci si divertiva di più con quella console. Il divertimento di ora è adatto a quest'epoca, ma inferiore alla passata, un po' come parlare del Milan. In fin dei conti non mi lamento troppo, però, perché prendo sempre un po' di tutto, di ogni genere, non ne disdegno nessuno. 

Splinter Cell Blacklist lo hai? Ho preso da poco pure quello, tenendo conto che Conviction non l'ho neanche finito tutto, mi chiedevo se 'sto Blacklist fosse ai livelli di Double Agent, a mio parere il migliore della serie, vuoi per trama, vuoi per possibilità di scegliere gli eventi.

Per quel che riguarda Mafia II, posso immaginare. Il primo Mafia è stato un capolavoro assoluto. C'era atmosfera, c'era tutto. Tieni conto che lo preferivo perfino al Padrino come gioco, che, effettivamente, sul 2 si è perso un po'.

Comunque un gioco di quelli che cerco/cerchiamo, è un True Crime, hai presente il genere? C'è stato LA, New York CIty e come ultimo Sleeping Dogs, buon gioco, ma tanto limitato rispetto al predecessore. Non so se la saga si sia fermata ora come ora. Poi sono anni che aspetto il benedetto Tekken 7.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, credo che per quanto abbiamo avuto ottimi titoli con questa gen, il mercato sia calato molto dalla prima PSONE... Quei giochi, ad oggi, varrebbero tantissimo perché erano proprio infiniti, diciamocelo, ci si divertiva di più con quella console. Il divertimento di ora è adatto a quest'epoca, ma inferiore alla passata, un po' come parlare del Milan. In fin dei conti non mi lamento troppo, però, perché prendo sempre un po' di tutto, di ogni genere, non ne disdegno nessuno.
> 
> Splinter Cell Blacklist lo hai? Ho preso da poco pure quello, tenendo conto che Conviction non l'ho neanche finito tutto, mi chiedevo se 'sto Blacklist fosse ai livelli di Double Agent, a mio parere il migliore della serie, vuoi per trama, vuoi per possibilità di scegliere gli eventi.
> 
> ...



concordo è andato sempre calando...PS1 ci mettevi 3 mesi per finirli, ma anche quelli della PS2 non scherzavano...ma tanto il sistema prima o poi si romperà e comincerà tutto da 0 con giochi lunghissimi...su questo non ci sono dubbi, ma bisogna vedere quando

Blacklist ancora lo devo comprare, sto aspettando che scende di prezzo e inoltre devo finire Max Payne 3, Mass Effect 3 (ho appena finito il 2), Tomb Raider e la trilogia Hitman xD
ho giocato a Double Agent e mi è piaciuto tantissimo

su Mafia concordo, ma fidati che ti innamorerai di Vito e delle battute di Joe xD

si conosco Sleeping Dogs me l'ha consigliato un amico

Tekken non ci gioco da una vita...devo prenderne un bel po' grazie che me l'hai ricordato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Gennaio 2014)

Non è meglio se fai una lista dei giochi che già possiedi? E che console hai? 

Vabbè,comunque...se ti piacciono gli "open world gdr" io ti consiglio Fallout 3 e Fallout New Vegas.


----------

